
How I caught Ticketmaster selling my email to Groupon - martindaniel4
To track the source of unsolicited emails I receive, I use a small trick. Every time I sign up on a website I add a + domain to my gmail address (you still receive the email).<p>Today I received a spam email from Groupon to email+ticketmaster@gmail.com. (screenshot - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;martindaniel4&#x2F;status&#x2F;917454181094453248)<p>That basically means that Ticketmaster sold my email to Groupon.<p>They both lost at least one customer.
======
masonic
It could be worse. When you sell a PDF ticket on Stubhub, they actually send
your original PDF to the buyer _with your full name still on it!_ This has
always been the case and continues to this day.

------
Rjevski
I wish Groupon would just die. They are not solving any problems, just
creating them.

------
DrScump
Have you also checked their Privacy Policy to see if this is an outright
violation?

(I do the exact same strategy, BTW).

~~~
jetti
I just checked the privacy policy and while I'm not a lawyer I would imagine
that the following one of the following two clauses would protect them:

"We will share information with third parties who perform services on our
behalf. For example, we share information with vendors who help us manage our
online registration process or who fulfill your purchases. Some vendors may be
located outside of the United States.

We will share information with our business partners. This includes a third
party who provides or sponsors an event, or who operates a venue where we hold
events. Our partners use the information we give them as described in their
privacy policies, which may include sending you marketing communications. You
should read those polices to learn how they treat your information."

